# Ever heard of this breed?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anyone ever had a Golden Sebright Bantam? I think they are very pretty And I was thinking about getting some and showing them. I have read stuff about them but I was wondering what they are really like in person. 

Thanks!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

my boyfriend (when i was in 4-H) had them. I love the coloring. I don't recall them being different personality wise than any other breed. (although i have to say my true arucaunas are much more of a 'wild type' than any other breed I have owned) The only breed i never liked was the polish - they were gorgeous but extremely high-strung, i think it was b/c they couldn't see very well, and all of a sudden i was RIGHT THERE and they freaked out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had them and loved them! There are also Silver Seabright Bantams that are the same only silver replaces the gold!! Both very pretty and had no issues with hens and roosters of both. :thumb:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought a pair of Golden's this weekend.


----------



## Toaster (Jul 12, 2011)

Gold and silver Sebrights are popular in the UK,a silver one won best true bantam at our National show last November

Some work has been done to create a citron version which is a pale buff 'lemon' colour and white

Good show quality ones are generally hard to find, good clear markings are a must with no black in the white or gold areas, a very good one has a dark face instead of a red one

They are not very hardy though even as adults and are very very hard to hatch, a broody is preferable to an incubator


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I have seen them before and they are pretty. Never owned any though.


----------

